# Navarre Fishing



## specklover (May 17, 2009)

I am taking a kid fishing Sunday morning in Navarre. We will launch at the public ramp on Navarre beach. Has anyone had luck in the area, and if so, any advice or tips would be appreciated. I thought I would take live shrimp and maybe some Berkley bait and spoons ? I would love to put him on a nice red or speck. We could also launch further down at the Woodlawn ramp. Also, do the Spanish Mackeral go as far as the Navarre Bridge ? Thanks for any help


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

I would head west and fish the grassbeds on either side. All the baits you listed will work. Keep moving till you find fish. If you have a cast net try to get some finger mullet or bull minnows. The red drum fishing has really picked up lately, and specks are always around. Good luck!


----------

